# Flies from hell



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Bottle flies?

Some times they come from the sink over flow tube or the tub over flow---

I'll have to leave the solution to someone else---no coffee yet---Mike---


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

something is dead and they are nesting in it or "standing water' cycle all your sinks tub anything that drains out water..


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Plants in the house? Maybe eggs in the soil


----------



## Mo68 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Mini flies*



Mo68 said:


> Have been experiencing mini black flies all over the house have scrubbed everywhere and have targeted the bathroom how can you locate the nests. I cannot find the source therefor cannot exterminate please help


They are little mini flies


----------



## shaunam (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you thought about the nest being behind the walls? Is there any way to identify this mini fly? Then you can find out how to get rid of it. For now what about fly strips to help control them?


----------

